# I didn't know that we had mouse support :)



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I found a video that showed cm7 using a mouse on a touchpad. 
I ventured off to compusa today and purchased the only bluetooth mouse they had.
It's a microsoft bluetooth notebook 5000 mouse.
I paired it up and now have a mouse cursor !
Yay, It works flawlessly with xtralogic remote desktop.

Just thought other should know this does indeed work.

-audinutt


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

It's a great mouse, too, I have the same one.


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

yeah honeycomb brought in mouse support

i thought everyone knew that...


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

darkassain said:


> yeah honeycomb brought in mouse support
> 
> i thought everyone knew that...


It's been there much longer than that. Not only did CM7 on the TP have it, I was able to use my BT mouse on my Droid 2 ever since I got the phone, back when it first came out. Granted, it didn't have a mouse cursor, but that was Moto's fault because BT mice in vanilla Froyo had a cursor. CM7 too, of course.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone know if this will work with one of the iMac Wireless mice? Might have to give it a shot this weekend, use a lot of Macs at work and this would be a fun experiment.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

So long as it's Bluetooth, it should work.


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Any BT should work.....IF.....it does not require a passkey to pair!!!!

I unfortunately purchased a targus bt mouse to use with my android devices, but it requires a passkey to pair, therefore it did not work.

Make sure to research if the bt mouse requires a passkey before you buy.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

DeathGrind said:


> Any BT should work.....IF.....it does not require a passkey to pair!!!!
> 
> I unfortunately purchased a targus bt mouse to use with my android devices, but it requires a passkey to pair, therefore it did not work.
> 
> ...


No, the problem comes when it _doesn't_ require a passkey to pair, and at the same time doesn't have a fallback passkey to use when pairing with devices that don't support pairing without a passkey. For example, my Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000 doesn't require a passkey when pairing with my Windows machine, but I have to enter the fallback passkey (0000) when pairing with my Touchpad because CM9 doesn't support pairing without one. Macauman's Microsoft Wireless Notebook Presenter Mouse 8000, on the other hand, doesn't have a fallback passkey, so it's impossible to pair with the Touchpad at the moment.

I suspect that if you were to try pairing your Targus mouse to a PC or Mac, you'd find it doesn't require a passkey, either.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I should have bought a 5000 instead of a 8000. Sigh.

Does anyone know if Logitech diNovo Mini works on TouchPad?


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

macauman said:


> Does anyone know if Logitech diNovo Mini works on TouchPad?


I have one but mine is the USB receiver kind and I can't be bothered to mess with all that y cable otg provide upstream power hoops you have to jump through to get USB devices working.

If you've got a Bluetooth one presumably it should work. Any BT mouse or keyboard should work really.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Motoki said:


> I have one but mine is the USB receiver kind and I can't be bothered to mess with all that y cable otg provide upstream power hoops you have to jump through to get USB devices working.
> 
> If you've got a Bluetooth one presumably it should work. Any BT mouse or keyboard should work really.


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/140511174310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4415wt_754

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Angled-Micro-USB-OTG-Host-Cable-Adapter-Xoom-i9100-Galaxy-S2-SII-N900-Archos-MID-/220878357293?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item336d60432d

I gonna get the above two thing to get OTG support for my touchpad. With that hub, you don't need to go into the trouble of using Y cable and get external power support as the hub already has battery inside and it's self powered. Hope that works for you if you are interested =]


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

macauman said:


> I should have bought a 5000 instead of a 8000. Sigh.
> 
> Does anyone know if Logitech diNovo Mini works on TouchPad?


From what I've read, it should. You will have to enter the passkey (0000, as usual) on the keyboard and press enter, in addition to entering it on your Touchpad. You might want to give this one a look, though, since it costs 1/3 as much and has a built-in laser pointer like your Presenter does.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Anyone know if this will work with one of the iMac Wireless mice? Might have to give it a shot this weekend, use a lot of Macs at work and this would be a fun experiment.


My first mouse I tried was an apple mouse and it did pair but did nothing else.
It was the magic mouse.


----------



## Kaerey (Oct 15, 2011)

audinutt said:


> My first mouse I tried was an apple mouse and it did pair but did nothing else.
> It was the magic mouse.


Magic Mouse hasn't worked yet, but I pulled out my wife's old MIGHTY mouse, and it does work.


----------



## crackedDroid (Feb 16, 2012)

Not to be a downer or a troll, but what is the purpose of a mouse in a touch screen device?
To me it is like having a car in the garage and riding a 10 speed bike across the state.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

crackedDroid said:


> Not to be a downer or a troll, but what is the purpose of a mouse in a touch screen device?
> To me it is like having a car in the garage and riding a 10 speed bike across the state.


It can be useful. If you are running a browser in desktop mode or output from your PC via an app like Splashtop it's actually easier than using touch since those sort of things are more optimized for a mouse.


----------



## rogabean (Jan 17, 2012)

Exactly. I have found my Motorola BT mouse (came free with the keyboard) invaluable for allowing me to better use splashtop.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I just got a Magic Pro BT Touch (linked to in my last post, and purchased at the link as well) and it's fantastic. The build quality is excellent, the key backlighting is nice and bright, and it works great with Android. The media keys even work, functioning just like those on a stereo BT headset, as does Ctrl+Alt+Del, which reboots the Touchpad. Another nice touch is the ability to double the sensitivity of the touchpad on it, since the default sensitivity is pretty low. The only thing that's missing, really, is a 'scroll wheel' area on the touchpad, like most laptop touchpads have nowadays. I'd highly recommend it to anyone looking for a well-priced and very portable wireless keyboard for their Touchpad.


----------



## will1384 (Dec 30, 2011)

crackedDroid said:


> Not to be a downer or a troll, but what is the purpose of a mouse in a touch screen device?
> To me it is like having a car in the garage and riding a 10 speed bike across the state.


I would love it, except, no right click, no copy, no paste, because of that it seems useless to me.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

I know this is a stretch but has anyone tried using the OTC cable with a logitech RF receiver?


----------

